# Has anyone had a golfers elbow operation?



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I've got to go in for surgery for this in a weeks time, tried physio, acupuncture, had a few cortisone injections in both elbows, all to no avail, and now its worse than ever.
So going for an operation on the left elbow to begin with, just wondering if anyone had this done before and what the recovery was like?
Cant seem to find much info on it from peoples actual experience, only hospitals recommendations.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got Golfers Elbow too...... I can train decent weights no problem but as soo as i play tennis competitively it flares up...... Ive had a season out to try and recover but doubt it will.

My last match was back in April/May and my elbow is 100% painfree.... do you have pain all the time?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes mate, constant pain, cant lift heavy, objects. Cant even pull a seatbelt from behind my shoulder, have to use other arm before I sit down.
Whatever you do, don't get cortisones, sure that's what killed them off.:wall:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

PaulN said:


> I've got Golfers Elbow too...... I can train decent weights no problem but as soo as i play tennis competitively it flares up...... Ive had a season out to try and recover but doubt it will.
> 
> My last match was back in April/May and my elbow is 100% painfree.... do you have pain all the time?


wait, have I got this right? you played tennis and got Golfer's elbow, not Tennis elbow?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> wait, have I got this right? you played tennis and got Golfer's elbow, not Tennis elbow?


I was wondering the same, either that or weights elbow


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

I play golf and feel the pain every time!!

Hope your Op goes well.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I got it from weight training, saw a few videos on youtube of a guy showing stretches and exercises. I wore a support for a while but mine is mostly cured now. Simple pressure and stretching the wrist was a big help. Search you tube and there are loads, something like this






I would resist surgery if possible


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

alphaj12 said:


> I got it from weight training, saw a few videos on youtube of a guy showing stretches and exercises. I wore a support for a while but mine is mostly cured now. Simple pressure and stretching the wrist was a big help. Search you tube and there are loads, something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been weight training for 10 years and I haven't had any issues yet.

Lifting too heavy or without perfect form. Another possibility is you're doing too many skullcrushers


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> wait, have I got this right? you played tennis and got Golfer's elbow, not Tennis elbow?


lol They dont have to be sports related you can get either without playing Tennis or Golf.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm struggling with this , had a flare up last year after a lot of detailing , spent a day doing my car yesterday and its back with a vengance. Any tips ? 

FWIW Golfers Elbow and Tennis elbow are both tendonitis but different tendons


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Take a look at this.https://www.lp-supports.com/collections/elbow-arm
I have had one for tennis elbow and it was brilliant. If I feel it flaring up just pop the clasp on and pain is gone. I

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Long term it's worth buying a flexibar and doing the daily exercises. After the operations on both, one of my elbows is sorted, the other still gives my a bit grief


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I found a flexbar didnt really help , however a powerball did


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I sympathise with you.. It can be very painful. I had physio which consisted of exercises and massaging which I learnt to do myself. It flares up every now and then mainly when I go a little too heavy on the weights which at my age is silly on many different levels.

It did take a good six months to recover from so stick at it. 

The biggest help beleive it or not was to move my mouse/trackpad to my other hand. Moving those fingers all the time really irritated it.

Good luck.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I was told by occupational health I had golfers elbow even though I've never played. It was an RSI caused through work. My doctor then had a look and said it was carpal tunnel. Tried rest, physio etc which cured one hand and had to have the other operated on. It's mostly fine now, though I have to watch the computer use like a previous poster said. I don't do weights so can't comment on whether that would make it better or worse.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Good info guys, mine has started giving me pain for the last couple of months. Decided on complete rest I.e no gym. I use a support and take ibuprofen for work and the pain has eased.
Interesting about doing too many skull crushers as I only included them recently to mix my routine up and I think these could be a trigger.
Stupidly tried for weeks to work through the pain as I have worse things to put up with.
Was told this injury was common in people who drive for a living or people like me who are active on the tools all day.
Off to check out your exercises :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm having lots of issues with my right shoulder. Been told 3 different things and starting physio on Friday. Can't seem to get a ********** answer for love nor money!


D e f i n i t i v e is in the swear filter??

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, a year or so after the operation on both elbows, one is now pain free, the other flares up now and then, nowhere near as bad


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Richf said:


> I found a flexbar didnt really help , however a powerball did


Glad I stumbled across this thread. I have tennis elbow caused by hyperextension during Muay Thai training and whilst the Flexbar I think is helping, I will add a Powerball to the mix as well.


----------

